# broken wing



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

hi guys. i have never posted in health before. but i have this rescue that i got a week ago. he had a broken wing. it is partially healed when i got him but it just isn't getting better. i separated him and put him by himself so no one else messed it up and i took him to the vet. the vet i have is good with blood work and poop testing but they aren't really a bird vet (can't find a bird vet near me). they said there is nothing they can do for him. 

every time i go to change water or food or anything he goes nuts he is very skittish they never held them. i believe he broke it worse today. he was bleeding all over the place. i had to use quick stop and quite a bit on it.......is anyone here from near pittsburgh and know of a vet. i have called everyone i can find and they don't specialize. i really think his wing needs amputated but they won't do it at my vet. I'm kinda upset and not sure what to do. if he was tame it would be different i could help him but being not tame its just not possible. 

:'( :'( :'(


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Where is the break in the wing? If it's above the elbow joint, then that's why the vets won't amputate. It's against federal law in the US to amputate above the elbow joint. If not, they might just be refusing to do so because 1. they aren't avian specialists and 2 they aren't certain that amputation is necessary. After a quick Google search, I found this:

http://www.cbbirds.net/avianvets.html

You might want to do some more research on the individual vets before taking your bird to them though; this break sounds serious 

I wish I could help more, but I'm in Arizona...

Keep us updated!


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

the brake is on the joint. and its because they don't specialize in birds. but i can't find someone around that does. i live in an awful area. he is clearly in pain and i just can't get him to calm down. and it seems to get worse every time i have to do anything in his cage :'(

also i have seen that page before or a page just like it. all those places are animal hospitals. they all do general basic things like test blood and poop and such but they don't really do anything else :'( but thanks for trying.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about that. I'm not sure what else I can do to help you. I can do some more research and see if there are any avian vets in the _state_ rather than simply the Pittsburgh area. You might have to drive a ways to get help, but in my opinion it's better to get the help at all than avoid a long drive. Hang on.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay, I don't know how near or far these guys are from Pittsburgh, but they're supposed to specialize in birds. Not all of them specialize (as in they might have listed themselves simply because they accept birds), but the ones that say "avian certified" do. "Avian certified" means that they went through the extra course in vetineray school to be certified to treat birds specifically, so those ones should work for you. Again, though, I'd do some background research on the individual vets before making a decision. 

https://www.beautyofbirds.com/recommendedbirdvetspennsylvania.html

I also stumbled across this completely by accident. This women rescues birds, and the article states that she has taken in birds with broken wings (among other issues). I'm not saying that you should send away your bird, but maybe she can help you, or give you the number and location of her vet. If she can help other birds with broken wings, it seems like she should be able to help yours, even if she isn't rescuing it. She's also in the Philadelphia area! Here's the article I found:

http://articles.philly.com/2016-03-20/news/71681381_1_birds-parrot-cage

Here is her website, I linked you to the contact us page, but you can certainly look at the others as well:

http://www.jojothegrey.org/ContactUs.htm


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

thank you for all your help. i appreciate it. i will look into it. i believe all those places are the entire way across the state. but i may have found a place in clevland ohio. he is super pricy though


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have no helpful input as I am in Australia, but I just want to say how amazing it is to see someone go to such lengths to help a tiel in need, and in such dire need. I mean if it were me and one of my babies I would move heaven and earth to get the help they need, but you just rescued these birds yet you're treating them like you've had them forever. It's really, really refreshing and I just want you to know how amazing you are.

And you too, Luna, for doing so much to help!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your bird's broken wing. 
Have you ever been to the Pittsburg Aviary? It has been several years since I visited the place; maybe it's not even open anymore. They may be able to refer you to an avian vet in your area. Best wishes to you and your bird!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about the broken wing, it sounds really painful. I don't know how I can help but I really hope you can find an avian vet that will help him. Please keep us updated and I wish you good luck, poor 'tiel


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

so far i got a friend to help me with him and we followed what a vet told us to do. (i called out to one that is avian certified but is kinda far away) the wing is wrapped and held into place. so he can still move it but can't adjust the broken part. pretty much he can lift the wing from his body but can't use it. the vet is hoping that it will heal that way. it will still be messed up and he won't be able to use it but at least it will heal and he won't have pain or major problems. so he will never fly again.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I know he's far away, but I really think you should go and see the vet in person. Bandaging the wing might work, but it also might not. Not to mention that if you saw the vet, it could be possible to save the wing, while as if you bandage it your bird is likely never to be able to fly again. 

Either way it's up to you, but I personally would take my bird to the vet and do what I can to save the wing/flight. Good luck.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

*Update?*

It's been awhile, just wondering if there's any updates on the little guy


----------



## EowyntheFair (Dec 28, 2015)

Birdvetsnearyou.com is a website I found. Not sure if it is helpful.


----------

